# PocketWizard Plus III Transceiver Announced & Available



## Gcon (Feb 21, 2012)

That's not Canon and that's also not a rumor. Stop being such a sell-out.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 21, 2012)

It fits a canon - so what is wrong with it


----------



## CrimsonBlue (Feb 21, 2012)

Lots of people use them so it's good to know about new technology. It also sparks conversation about competitors, which is always helpful. 

The special deal on Adobe Lightroom 3 (a cheaper purchase pathway to v.4) was also posted and it was really useful for people who manage their libraries with that software (probably 1/2 of the users here).


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well considering the Forum Segment is "LIGHTING" and the description "Including Speedlites & other third party manufacturers" I think this would apply. 

While the focus of the forums is on Canon, as it should be, photography and tools in general are discussed, and even... SHOCKER, lens, tools and accessories that can be used by CANON cameras.

Besides Lightroom deals, 

Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC Announced
Tokina AT-X 11-16 f/2.8 PRO DX Ⅱ Lens Announced
Zeiss Distagon T* 25 f/2 ZE in Stock
Sigma 180 f/2.8 OS Macro Pre-Production Lens Goes Missing
CES 2012 Cool Stuff – Jobu Design Gimbal Heads
CES 2012 Cool Stuff – BETA Shell Cases
Sigma 180mm f/2.8 EX DG OS HSM Macro Announced
Adobe Lightroom 4 Public Beta Available
Sony Announces Their XQD Memory Cards
Nikon’s D4 Officially Official

So given this is an example just from 2012, having "non" canon rumors, announcements, is fairly common.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes Please. This perhaps will be even more relevant next Tuesday if Canon does infact announce a new camera. For some time, we've discussed the possibility of not only a 580 mk2 replacement but the Canon line leaving their current optical way of speedlight communication and using true radio communication. If they announce a new camera and a new speedlight it certainly would be good to know that new direction. However if they announce another daylight limited camera, then that will place the emphasis on radio type transmitters and receivers.


----------

